# Critical Absolute Finals '06-Official Thread



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*September 10, 2006
Saitama, Japan

Here are the Semi-Final Bouts:
Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Wanderlei "Axe Murderer" Silva
"Baby Face Assassin" Josh Barnett vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.

Single Bout:
Sergei Kharitonov vs Aleksander Emelianenko 
Yosuke Nishijima vs Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos
Kazahiro Nakamura vs Yoshihiro "Kiss" Nakao
*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

This Looks Like Nog Is Gonna Take This Thing..he'll Submit Barnett..crocop Will Beat Wandy By Decision, And Than Get Submitted By Nog!! Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Pride Grand Prix Champion!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

waht site did u get that crocop shadow boxing thing..thats friggin sick!


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Whats up with people thinking Wanderlei, Barnett, and Crocop in the finals? It's going to be Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira for sure taking it. The only person he has ever lost to is Fedor because Fedor is the best. Nogueira is the second best and he is going to submit everyone on the ground because thats who he is. Nogueira for sure will manhandle Crocop like he did the first time, and tool Wanderlei and Barnett like he does to every crazy striker except Fedor. Nogueira is going to win mark my words. If you don't believe and think Crocop or Barnett then you're dead wrong. It's going to be Crocop and Nogueira in the finals and Crocop will be owned just like last time to Nogueira.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop is going to KO Silva and go to the finals. Josh Barnett is going to assassinate Rogueira and go to the finals. What most people don't know is CroCop is working on his ground game, so he is gonna make it hard for anybody to beat him. CroCop for the win. Hopefully, Wanderlei won't get injured and can fight Liddell.*


----------



## Confrontation (Jul 11, 2006)

Nogueira is so under rated it's just annoying. Barnett can't take out Nogueira, no striker can except Fedor which was decision!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Confrontation said:


> Nogueira is so under rated it's just annoying. Barnett can't take out Nogueira, no striker can except Fedor which was decision!


*Barnett is not really a striker, he is a pro-wrestler! He will make Nog tap and face CroCop in the finals. CroCop has already beaten Barnett twice and won't hesitate to do it again.*


----------



## HARD_KNOCKS (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm taking Wandy over CroCop, CroCop is gonna get knocked the F**k out. And Kameleon you said Barnett is gonna make Nog tap, what were you smoking when you said that? I mean really no one is gonna make Nog tap for a very very long time in this business. It's gonna be an Wandy vs. Nog final, and Wandy will win only if he stays on his feet, hes gotta sprawl and brawl, but as soon as they hit the ground I don't think Wandys gonna be able to get back up, I don't know these 2 are both some of my favourite fighters it would be a good one.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*They'll fight in the semi-finals and then come back later that night and fight to crown the Absolute Champion. Silva won't get past CroCop. The match to watch is Barnett vs. Nogueira.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i think the match to watch is silva crocop..i dont see any way that barnett beats nog..i just dont see it


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad that many of you wants to see MIrko as Champion,cause you all know that he wants to see only Fedor in front of him;and the other reason is that I'm from Croatia, so I'll be supporting Him till the end

really,it's not easy to predict who will be in the finals and I don't understand how some of you can say with such surence that particular guy will win because very small details decides

I only hope Mirko will win this tournament and be able to fight Fedor for the crown

Ajmo,Mirko!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

dont get me wrong i think barnett is a tuff guy, i just dont see how any of u guys think he is gonna beat nog..there isnt one aspect of mma that he is superior to nog..look for nog to finish him in the 2nd round


----------



## mullethaiku (Jul 17, 2006)

So can we order this in the US on PPV live or at least the same day? Sounds like a great final 4, and they will have the final fight the same night? Sorry, I am fairly new to Pride, I may have to check this out


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> dont get me wrong i think barnett is a tuff guy, i just dont see how any of u guys think he is gonna beat nog..there isnt one aspect of mma that he is superior to nog..look for nog to finish him in the 2nd round


Uh, what about wrestling and grappling? Barnett is capable of beating Nog the same way Fedor and Ricco did. Sit on top of him and hit him every now and then. If Nog doesn't submit Barnett I don't see him winning.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Should be some awesome finals, lets go silva!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

mullethaiku said:


> So can we order this in the US on PPV live or at least the same day? Sounds like a great final 4, and they will have the final fight the same night? Sorry, I am fairly new to Pride, I may have to check this out


*You can order it on PPV. For the Bushido Survival, since it will be in Las Vegas it will air the next day on Fox Sport Network.*


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

Whoever voted Wanderlei are sad. Wanderlei Silva will definitely not win the grand prix. I wish Nogueira would but he will make it to the finals and be owned by my man Josh Barnett. Plus a fourth match between Fedor and Nogueira would be predictable and just stupid. I actually think Josh Barnett could beat Fedor.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fedor would knock the hell out of Barnett unless he takes Fedor to the ground. There is a 3-way tie on the poll with Nog at the bottom, I guess most people are underestimating him.*


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Well Nog will be in the finals. I think CC vs Wand can go either way but I think Wand has shown how strong he is for this tourney. I think he KO's CC too. People keep thinking CC will win cuz he was "green" in their first fight. Funny no one mentions that when he goes on to fight Hunt and Igor in that same year.


----------



## FunkDoctor (Jul 20, 2006)

Spartan said:


> Whoever voted Wanderlei are sad. Wanderlei Silva will definitely not win the grand prix. I wish Nogueira would but he will make it to the finals and be owned by my man Josh Barnett. Plus a fourth match between Fedor and Nogueira would be predictable and just stupid. I actually think Josh Barnett could beat Fedor.


*No f%^&ing way. Fedor would annihilate Josh. He would get pwnd on his feet and you really think any human being could control Fedor on the ground?! Come on, just stop.*


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

Fedors systimatic destruction of defences means he would beat Barnett at his own game. 

Nog couldn't submit him-
Mirko couldn't kick him hard enough-
Randleman couldn't break his neck-

How exactly does JB beat him? Get him on the ground? Fedor is 95% as dangerous from the bottom as he is from the top, ask Coleman. Nog tried dozens of submissions and failed, only to get the patented G&P launched at him. Strike with him? Mirko got countered every time he threw a shot. Mirko>Josh in the striking game. It's really hard to imagine anyone having the ability to beat Fedor. Any style, any time, he just crushes it!

The only realistic shot at beating him is Mirko, if he figures a way to get a powerful highkick in there, thats about it.


----------



## cro.cop123 (Jul 11, 2006)

At this point Fedor is so good the only person who can beat him, is him. I think it is going to take him making a mistake and someone being good enough to capitalize on it, and Fedor doesn't make mistakes very often...


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i think the match to watch is silva crocop..i dont see any way that barnett beats nog..i just dont see it


In an interview, Cro Cop said that he thinks Barnett can be Nog:

MCC: barnett could suprise minotauro, and i'll beat silva for sure

Source: http://mma.blog.hr/arhiva-2006-07.html#1621351156

A guy that's faced him thinks he can beat him and I think that speaks highly of Barnett's abilities and Crop Cop's respect of them. It also makes me think Barnett can beat Cro Crop as well. Also, Barnett has improved his training (He's not coming off of wrestling matches and fighting people), he's been training with Erik Paulson and sparring with Rampage and it's obviously been paying off considering the quick work he made of Hunt. 




> Fedors systimatic destruction of defences means he would beat Barnett at his own game.
> 
> Nog couldn't submit him-
> Mirko couldn't kick him hard enough-
> ...


He beats Fedor by utilizing his strength and size against Fedor and busting out the pro wrestling moves. After Fedor is german suplexed by Barnett he'll be so confused and out of his game that he'll be easy pickings for Josh.

But seriously, I think that Barnett is a lot better than Coleman (and Randleman) and isn't as one dimensional as Cro Crop, so comparing their defeats isn't especially valid. Barnett can box, can obviously take a punch or several, and has a good ground game and knowledge of submissions, it isn't going to be a walk in the park for Fedor assuming Barnett wins the Grand Prix and they fight. 

Everyone is beatable, a lot of people thought that Nog couldn't be beaten and that he'd make quick work of the Fedor (Even Quadros and Bas were dismayed and then awed by Fedor going into Nogs guard and giving up his arm so freely) and look how that eventually turned out.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm not gonna be stupid and say that I think Barnett can beat Fedor, but I do think that he will Nog. Barnett has the best ground and pound of any fighter in this, and I don't think Nog is strong enough to submit him.


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

that slam randleman does to fedor is good but fedor gets up and ends up winning tko lol


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I Think That The Nog And Barnett Fight Will Be A Grappling Match , And Imo..if U Grapple With A Bjj Master Like Nog Long Enough Ur Gonna Get Submitted...alot Of People Underestimate Nog's Stand Up Too..obviously When He Fights Guys Like Crocop On His Feet Hes Gonna Look Bad, But I Think He Can Hold His Own Against Barnett On His Feet..and As For Barnett Beating Fedor..cmon Guys Stop It, Seriously...barnett Is A Good Fighter But Cmon Now Hes Just Not Beating Fedor..ill Say It Again.. Name One Aspect Of Mma Where Barnett Is Better Than Fedor..none..if It Goes To The Ground, Fedor Is A Beast And If Their Standing Fedor Can Strike Toe To Toe Wit Mirko I Think He Would Own Barnett There Too..its A Moot Point Because We Are Gonna See Fedor Tool Nog For The Fourth Time Cuz Unfortunatley Hes Gonna Win This Tourney...go Wandelei..i Wanna See U And Fedor Fight So Bad


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*7 people have voted for Silva. :dunno: CroCop FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

You guys are such idiots and know nothing about MMA. Not only does Nogueira have the least amount of votes but hes going to win it and hes the best heavyweight out there besides Fedor. And Wanderlei has the most votes :laugh: What a joke :thumbsdown:.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going with the most under-rated fighter in this tournament to take it....so my vote goes with Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira.

Cro Cop over Silva --- Nog over Barnett --- Minotauro over Cro Cop. My thoughts. I'm anxiously awaiting this event though. Going to be awesome.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Nogueira wins this tourney come on people stop over rating Wandy and Crocop. Crocop sure destroyed Nogueira but one mistake he was submitted. It will just be the same story in the finals. "Nogueira is bleeding, strikes by Crocop kick to the head, Nogueira falls and is bleeding crocop comes along, Nogueira takes his arm 'Armbar' Crocop is tapping his whiny ass!" And then Nogueira will get decision over Barnett since Barnett is so hard to submit. Nogueira owns and is the best the only one who can stop him is Fedor, idiots and noobs.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> *Nogueira owns and is the best the only one who can stop him is Fedor, idiots and noobs.*


*Calling other members idiots and noobs is why your not a moderator at this time. Everyone is entitled to there opinions.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay well I'm getting infuriated with people saying Wanderlei is going to win when he has no chance at beating any of the remainding fighters in the tourney. Barnett, Crocop, Nogueira they can all have there way with him. Plus the reason how Fedor was so good at handling that slam against Randleman is because judo fighters are trained to handle vicious slams like that. And Kameleon please stop closing threads and negative repping me. Thanks.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

rush,if you are really that confident in outcome of this finals,than put your whole money on your winner...ofcourse, this is a stupid idea because you know better, atleast you should, that it's very hard to predict who will win...and, in the future, freealy say your opinion about something, don't just play smart, cause you'r not...maybe you know more than others about MMA, but you don't have to call this guys by such names, only because they are sharing their opinions


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

But why are they predicting Wanderlei? I can see picking Barnett and Crocop is a good choice but not Wanderlei. He has no chance against any of them except maybe Crocop thats it since he drawed with Crocop FOUR years ago. Just watch Nogueira tap everyone out and beat Barnett by decision!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop will beat Wanderlei, I don't see why people are saying CroCop is going to lose. Crocop is already in the finals. I hope Barnett beats Nog. I don't want to see Nog vs Fedor, again.*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *CroCop will beat Wanderlei, I don't see why people are saying CroCop is going to lose. Crocop is already in the finals. I hope Barnett beats Nog. I don't want to see Nog vs Fedor, again.*


You mean you don't want to see Crocop lose to Nogueira again in a rematch and Crocop can beat Barnett for a third time. Barnett has already lost to Crocop TWICE. Crocop deserves to have a rematch with Wanderlei, Nogueira, and Fedor. But too bad he won't get by Nogueira since Antonio is the best ever besides Fedor.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't care who's beaten who or who lost to who. I picking my fighter to fight Fedor, CroCop deserves a rematch and Barnett has not faced Fedor. Just because someone lost to a person 2-3 years ago means nothing to me.*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*vBookie is set for this PPV.
Mirko CroCop vs Vanderlei Silva
Josh Barnett vs Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera*


----------



## JohnsonLp (Aug 26, 2006)

*CroCop Wins!!*

I got my money on Crocop. Crocop will Wand, Nog Will Submit Barrnet. Crocop will Destroy Nog. Last time Nog was saved by the bell, Crocop was standing over him ready to kill him. Besides take a look at this Clip.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4364610694104435210&q=crocop&pr=goog-sl&hl=en


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's getting close to crunch time. Crocop is going to beat Silva and the second bout will be the one to watch. Two former HW champions going at it. I want Barnett to win but if anybody can beat him it's Noguiera.*


----------



## HeelHook (Sep 5, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *It's getting close to crunch time. Crocop is going to beat Silva and the second bout will be the one to watch. Two former HW champions going at it. I want Barnett to win but if anybody can beat him it's Noguiera.*


If Josh doesn't get too stubborn with his stand up and works from side control he'll be fine.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

HeelHook said:


> If Josh doesn't get too stubborn with his stand up and works from side control he'll be fine.


*So true, I really want Barnett to win but I also want the fight to last and to go back and forth, not just one sided by one fighter.*


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

I expect every fight is going to be entertaining in it's own aspect. I expect a slugfest between Silva and CroCop and more of a ground game between Barnett and Nog. I'm just stoked, for once all my friends are going to be watching their 1st Pride event and they better get hooked like me and not JUST watch UFC. Here are my predictions.

CroCop vs Silva - I just don't see Silva beating him. Anyone who says Silva wins that fight has got to be on ketamine or some shit. Crocop TKO 2nd Round.
Barnett vs Nog - I can't really decide, but I like Josh more, so hell I take him by decision. Josh by Decision. 
CroCop vs Barnett - If CroCop keeps it standing or gets Josh on his back he'll win. Plus he's my 3rd favorite fighter and Croatian like myself  . CroCop TKO 1st Round.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Finally CroCop is winning in the poll. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but why are so many people voting for Wanderlei Silva. He is not gonna beat Mirko. I really want to see Nog vs Barnett that is a tough choice to choose from but I will pick Josh. Nog is good but I don't see him winning.*


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i voted for wand but i reallly think Barnett :laugh: sorry i had to support my boy :dunno:


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

Barney Vibro said:


> ma uncle vern says this event aint important because tim sylvia and chuck lidle would beat all of these guys. he says chris leben is the best ever and onec oned a pride guy. boo gay pride.


)))))))))))....my uncle says that your uncle isn't very smart)))))))))lol


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This will be the first Pride FC event I'm ordering. Lets see who the best and most entertaining for me.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fight Order*

*1. Yosuke Nishijima vs. Evangerista Cyborg

2. Antonio Rodorigo Nogueira vs. Josh Barnett (Semi-Finals)

3. Mirko CroCop vs. Wanderlei Silva (Semi-Finals)

4. Sergei Kharitonov vs. Alexander Emelianenko

5. Lee Tae Hyun vs. Ricardo Morais

6. Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Nakao

7. Mauricio Shogun vs. The Snake

8. Ricardo Arona vs. Alstair Overeem

9. Winner of 2nd Fight vs. Winner of 3rd Fight (Finals)*


----------



## Fyvish (Sep 3, 2006)

My god... Nog is actually the underdog out of all the finalists according to the forum poll. You guys are insane!


----------



## Spartan (Jul 20, 2006)

I think Wanderlei will win :laugh:.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i have to go with Nog. historically, the guy is gold when it comes to a sure thing... i'd love to see Wandy on top, but i can't bet against Nog!


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of either man, but I'm saying Wanderlei Silva is going to win.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I have some buddies who got back from Japan and they said that Barnett is looking the best he's ever looked in his carreer. I thought that was impossible after the way he smashed Mark Hunt, but I guess it's not.

I can't wait. I think that Barnett has a great shot at this one. Either him or Nog.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

no matter who wins, it's gunna be one hell of a show! i, for one, am creaming my jeans!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

holy crap, i just checked out the PRIDE site, to remind myself of the full card, and i saw that Ricardo Morias is fighting!!! that guy was large!!

definetely looks like a good show to me!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Do Not Post results for PPV that have yet to air.


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

heh, I thought he was smarter than that.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

Do not post results in this thread. Go to the result thread to talk about the results of the PPV.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Just a couple of more hours before it is aired on PPV. :thumbsup: *


----------

